# ESL topics



## q_vivar (Sep 6, 2012)

I am starting a small ESL class on Sunday and am looking for topic ideas from anyone else who's done ESL tutoring here. I did volunteer ESL tutoring in the US, and used topics like how to shop, order in a restaurant and fill out forms because that was necessary, but of course those don't apply here.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

q_vivar said:


> I am starting a small ESL class on Sunday and am looking for topic ideas from anyone else who's done ESL tutoring here. I did volunteer ESL tutoring in the US, and used topics like how to shop, order in a restaurant and fill out forms because that was necessary, but of course those don't apply here.


What level are your students at? If they're beginners, it would be a good idea to have a textbook for them (and you) to use, so they can learn basic structures and vocabulary. If they're more advanced and just want conversation practice, you could ask them why they want to improve their English and what kinds of things they'd like to be able to discuss in English. I'm assuming you'll be teaching adults. If the class is for children, I'm afraid I don't have any concrete suggestions for you since I work exclusively with adults.


----------



## q_vivar (Sep 6, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> What level are your students at? If they're beginners, it would be a good idea to have a textbook for them (and you) to use, so they can learn basic structures and vocabulary. If they're more advanced and just want conversation practice, you could ask them why they want to improve their English and what kinds of things they'd like to be able to discuss in English. I'm assuming you'll be teaching adults. If the class is for children, I'm afraid I don't have any concrete suggestions for you since I work exclusively with adults.


Yes, adults. They say they want pronunciation practice but I think it's probably conversation practice. I am looking for some examples or ideas to give for discussion topics because I don't think I ever got a specific answer to that question otherwise.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

q_vivar said:


> Yes, adults. They say they want pronunciation practice but I think it's probably conversation practice. I am looking for some examples or ideas to give for discussion topics because I don't think I ever got a specific answer to that question otherwise.


I still think that the best conversation topics are ones chosen by the students themselves. You can start by asking them about their families and work and hobbies, and unless they're an unusually quiet group of Mexicans, that should get them started!


----------



## Quetza (May 27, 2012)

Apart from the great tip from Isla Verde, I would add that if they said they wanted pronunciation practice, you should probably prepare material specifically for that too. A lot of spanish speaking people are too self conscious about their accent and how it's very difficult for them to pronounce correctly some words or letters (those terrible r's!) and that can make the conversation part of the process a lot more difficult.


----------

